# Cat Not Eating, Lethargic & Drinking Like A Fish....Any Ideas Why?



## Emma76

Hi All,

Some of you may have read a post I put on Cat Behaviour last week about Casper who was showing signs of pain when examined by the vet during his annual check up.

Since then Casper gradually stopped eating & drinking and became lethargic. On Monday of this week he was sick so I took him back to the vet who gave him an antibiotics injection, took blood tests and kept him in overnight. There were no signs of injury or problems and I was allowed to bring him home last night. 

Casper is lethargic & uninterested in food but has been drinking water like there's a drought since he came home. His tests didn't show he was dehydrated so his thirst is quite puzzling. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced similar symptoms in their cat? 

He used the litter tray once last night (approx 8pm) to do a very small wee but nothing since. As he has been an outdoor cat for the past 7+ months I don't know what his normal toilet habits are but if anybody reading could let me know how regularly their cats go it would be useful for me to compare.

Thank You, Emma


----------



## tagalong

all points to Kidney disease -vet needs to do specific blood tests and if he is not passing enough urine for the amount he drinks then this needs a vet appt asap
cats normally go about 2 times a day but it varies.


----------



## Sorcha

Has his blood been tested to rule out diabetes and kidney problems?
If not than I think those are the things the vet should test for.


----------



## nfp20

I was going to say kidneys too and pop and see your vet asap. My cats both did the same thing about age 7 and on the vets say so since they were kittens I had fed dry iams when kidney failure was diagnosed he then told me that lots of cats had suffered a similar fate because cats can't tolerate a dry diet  I was so upset as I had been getting the food from the Vets for years. Since then have fed a wet diet with the occassional dry and although one has since passed away the other is now nearly 17 and still going strong  Hope your mog is back to normal soon.


----------



## hobbs2004

Emma, didn't you say that the vet did bloods and it all came back clear? Was kidney function a part of that?


----------



## Emma76

Thanks for the reponses.

My thought was kidneys too due the excessive thirst but I've phoned the vet this afternoon & the nurse said those tests were included in his bloods yesterday. 

I explained his behaviour today to her & I'm just waiting for a callback from the vet himself. In the last hour he's eaten a small amount of HiLife Chicken pate and has played football with a shopping receipt for a short while. I'm hoping that having his boosters & the antibiotic injections all in the space of a week have just been a bit too much for him. Fingers crossed anyway!

I will update on here once I have more news


----------



## Emma76

Hello All,

Well I'm just back from the vets minus Casper who wasn't impressed at being poked, prodded & having a thermometer stuck you know where. 

They've decided to keep him over night again and put him on a drip. :sad:

The vet's still unsure what could be causing the problems in such a young cat so tomorrow he's going to take X-Rays and more blood tests. Yesterday they thought it may be a bite but couldn't see any puncture wounds. The only thing he could think of today is that Casper has swallowed something that's got lodged. :001_unsure:

Hopefully the X-Rays will reveal all tomorrow. But for now I'm at (a very empty feeling) home with my fingers crossed that tomorrow Casper will be home for good


----------



## hobbs2004

Oh my! Fingers are firmly crossed for Casper's safe return. I bet they are doing all they can to find out what is ailing that poor little mite.


----------



## Sorcha

Poor little thing  My fingers are crossed as well. Hope you'll have him home very soon.


----------



## Emma76

Thank You!

It's not like he's been the life & soul this past week but the house seems so empty without him.

No doubt he'll be back to his usual self & I'll be cursing him for his "presents" come the weekend.


----------



## lorilu

Hasn't the vet done a urinalysis on him yet? Did you mention to the vet his lack of urination? That should be part of any diagnostics and I don't understand why it is not being addressed.


----------



## hobbs2004

Any news Emma?


----------



## Emma76

Hi Hobbs,

I spoke with the vet at 12pm and he said Casper had been ok over night. He'd eaten some wet food and had a wee but still no number 2. He's still in pain when touched so the vet is just watching him and going to do XRays this afternoon. I asked about UTI and he said it's not that.

They've sent new blood samples off but are holding off having them tested until they've seen the X-Rays. It's nice to know there not testing just so they can run up a large bill. But I've told them to do whatever's necessary to find out what's wrong. Casper is insured & I'd rather they be as thorough as possible instead of me getting him home and worrying every time he seems a bit off colour.

So I'm just sitting tight and waiting for a call to say I can go and pick him up. 

It was a lovely post from you last night asking everybody to send positive vibes for all of the poorly kitties. Hopefully some of them have found there way to Casper here in Derby


----------



## Daisyandchlo

Fingers and paws crossed for him here, Emma.

Hope they can find the cause and he's feeling much better very soon


----------



## hobbs2004

Emma76 said:


> It was a lovely post from you last night asking everybody to send positive vibes for all of the poorly kitties. Hopefully some of them have found there way to Casper here in Derby


I am sure they are lots of good vibes making their way over to you and your paws! Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## owieprone

it could be a bowel obstruction or torsion? 

neither of which is usually too bad and can be lived with, torsion could mean surgery to sort it out, obstructions are usually dealt with with laxatives and change in diet/routine.

good luck to kitty!


----------



## hobbs2004

Any more news?


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> Any more news?


Hello.

Sorry I've not updated sooner, I've had no internet over the weekend.

After all his test results came back clear and he'd had something to eat etc the vet let me bring Casper home on Friday evening. The vet still doesn't know what was wrong but whatever it was seems to have passed. I'm presuming it was a bug that took a few days for him to shake. That said, after seeing what he deposited in his litter tray  I think he may have been a bit bunged up too. Poor Thing!

He ate/drank well over the weekend and has put the lost weight back on. We've played & he's run around like a loon trying to catch moths :thumbup:

After a weekend under house arrest I let him out this morning. There's a method in my madness - it's a horrible wet day here so I didn't think he'd go far or for long. My plan seems to have worked as he's back now dozing on the rug. 

The time, advice and opinions that everyone shares on PF is invaluable. Thank You *Hobbs* and everyone that replied to my posts and wished Casper well. Keep sending those positive vibes and hopefully we can have even more happy endings


----------



## hobbs2004

Oh that is great news Emma! Perhaps as you say he had a bug and had been constipated too! 

Whatever it was, let's hope it has passed and that he has relearned to appreciate your home comforts! 

Now it is time to think about that kitten again


----------



## Emma76

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh that is great news Emma! Perhaps as you say he had a bug and had been constipated too!
> 
> Whatever it was, let's hope it has passed and that he has relearned to appreciate your home comforts!
> 
> Now it is time to think about that kitten again


 It is so nice to have him back to his old self.

I've been adding to a box of essentials ready for a new addition and plan to visit a local rescue in the next week or two once I know Casper is fully recovered.

First things first, I'm off to the shop to buy a hair dye to cover up the grey that's appeared this past few weeks :laugh:


----------



## hobbs2004

How is the little mite doing now? Still keeping well and keeping you company more? Have you been looking for kittens?


----------

